# Backcountry fishing report - Flamingo, 16 September



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

awesome report


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Good report Bob as always.LCW


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great report Capt. Thanks for sharing! 

Tidesright


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

As always a great and anticipated fishing report and forecast, thanks Capt Bob.


----------

